

We're throwing a hackathon, come build games with us (and win stuff) - flavien_bessede
http://hackathon.chartboost.com

======
egypturnash
I would totally join this if I wasn't in Seattle. And fighting a lingering
cold. I've actually been thinking about organizing some mini game jams with a
handful of my fellow artists and some coderly friends for a few months now.

------
devinfoley
Bummed I can't make this. I really like the idea of a game-focused hackathon.

~~~
woogley
Ludum Dare is this weekend. <http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/>

------
hitsurume
I'm in QA for a software company in SF and not a developer by trade, would I
still be useful in being apart of the teams or would this be a developer only
situation?

~~~
flavien_bessede
Nowadays there's many tools and SDKs to help you build games rapidly. I'd
encourage you to register and try to learn some more about game development in
the next few weeks. :)

------
benologist
Awesome stuff. Also drop me an email some time - ben at playtomic.

